# Overclocking the e8400 and temperature.



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If you overclock this cpu which is very easy to do make sure you are aware that some programs such as speedfan etc read the wrong temperature of them aparently the best program to use is Real Temp. The e8400 is prone to having stuck temp sensors.

In Real Temp you need to set the TJ Max to 95 this goes for core temp too this will give you the most accurate reading unless you are using a thermometer.

Never rely on your bios temps to be accurate as being in the BIOS actually raises the temperature anyway.

I hope this helps anyone with the 8400 because of the C2D cpus I have seen this seems to be the best overclocker.


----------

